# DT Swiss 350 vs WI T11



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

So I'm looking at either the DT Swiss 350 or WI T11 for a new build. I hear a lot more about the WI on this board than the DT, but I'd like to hear folks experience with this DT straight pull hub.

Anyone have thoughts experience?

I know that the DT has better geometry and has a higher NDS tension than the WI, so that is in its favor, but as a military guy, I'm kinda drawn to the whole made in America thing of the T11.

So this is what I have so far:

White Industries: Lighter, Cheaper, but lower NDS tension
DT Swiss: Heavier, More expensive, significantly higher NDS tension.

I've heard rave reviews of longevity and serviceability of the WI stuff, but how is the DT Swiss. Comparable?

Thanks all,

Bish


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I haven't worked with the DT hub, but I have worked with a ton of the T11s. They are by far the most durable hubs that we sell. We have sold and built on hundreds of T11s (and H3s) and we have yet to see a single issue. 
If your worried about NDS tension, go with an off centered rim like the A23 OC from Velocity. It can really help to get that NDS tension up a bit. 
With that said though, I cant feel any real world difference in the T11 rear vs the older H3, all things the same.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Consider the Chris King R45. Way wider DS spacing than either of the two hubs you mentioned means it will build a stiffer, more balanced and durable wheel, and it's made in USA.

(yes, it's super expensive)


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I have had both. WI 10s not the 11s.
Both will build a nice wheel.
I prefer the 240s over the 350.

When I went to 11s I sold the WI. 

Hard to beat DuraAce hubs...or Campy Record hubs.
Limited on drillings but both solid.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

You can get Dura Ace in any drilling from 24-36.
Sometimes with the right connections, you can even get your hands on 16-18-20 hole hubs. ( I still have a gorgeous set of 16 hole hubs waiting for the right rims )
Sadly you're right when it comes to Campagnolo.

I would take either over DT Swiss or WI any day of the week


----------

